
Motorcycle that doesn't fall - leowoo91
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY1l6FdNgfA
======
mannykannot
So at low speeds, the forks' slant is increased, bringing the point of tire
contact ahead of where the steering axis intersects the ground, creating
negative trail. Small movements of the steering can correct for the tilting of
an incipient fall by using the leverage the trail affords to bring the bike
back to the upright position.

I was wondering why this would not work with conventional positive trail, if
you reversed the direction of the steering response to an off-vertical tilt.
My guess is that this would work for a stationary cycle, but for steering one
moving slowly forwards, countering the centrifugal effect would require
movements in the opposite direction to those needed to perform the turn.

~~~
leowoo91
I would buy this even it would just work for 'stationary' situations because I
use a big bike. Personally, I find it harder to manage than slow speeds.

